# RIP Toula



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 13, 2010)

This is the first time I have started a thread on the Rainbow Bridge section and I don't know if I should even have the right to. I recently found out Toula has gone to the rainbow bridge but apparantly this has happened "sometime ago" So the following post is on behalf of me and Ofelia, I just hope she won't mind. 

After a few talks with the members online I have decided to post the loss of Toula. 
One verse of Eh Eh by Lady Gaga keeps running over in my head again and again when I think of my baby girl. 
"... we've had a real good time and I wish you the best on your way, eh, eh. I didn't mean to hurt you, I never thought we'd fall out of place, eh, eh" 

Toula, 

I know I only had you for a short time Just about a year or so but baby girl, you don't know how much I love you. Your brother and yourself are one of the greatest thing that has happened to me. You taught me how to love and what it feels like to be loved. I'm sorry for anything that I did wrong . I'm sorry we had to part our different ways and I hope I made the right decisions. I remember picking you up for the first time, I remember seeing you and your brothers and sisters mixed in a hutch with your mama. I remember bringing you home in a huge cardboard box with your brother inside too, I remember the frightened look on your face while you were in the box. I remember it as if it happened yesterday. I wish I could rewind time and change everything. Toula, baby girl I love you. I love every part of you. Please take care of all the other bunnies, watch over your brother Lou and watch over both of your mommies. We both love you. 
Sweetheart, binky free at the Rainbow Bridge the time will come when I will see you again. 






Toula + sisters and brothers.





Toula as a baby bunny





Baby Toula





I've always loved her ears, the smooth feeling when you brush over them.





Toula giving me kisses.





My favorite picture of Toula





Toula and Lou cuddling. 


Baby girl, I have always loved you and I forever will. 
Binky free x


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry that Toula has passed 
You have every right to make a post about her, she was your bunny and you loved her lots 

Binky free sweetie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry Prisca. Toula was beautiful and very obviously love. RIP little girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear of Toula's passing. She was a sweet little girl--especially loved the baby pics. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahh poor Toula, I know I've already told you Prisca but I'm really really sorry to hear that your little baby girl has passed over the bridge!

I hope she binkies free!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Toula's passing...I loved her baby picture with her little paw held up...

Denise


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, she was a beautiful girl,
Binky free Toula :angelandbunny:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 13, 2010)

so sad, so sorry


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 13, 2010)

Prisca, I'm so glad you found the strength to post here. I know how hard it was for you. Toula was a beautiful rabbit. The picture of her with her siblings is one of my favorite photographs on Rabbits Online. I know that when you are on your own, you will once again have rabbits in your home, as well as your heart.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 13, 2010)

Prisca,
I know your feeling sad which is good. I'm sorry that Toula passed you weren't told.  
Toula is now binking free with her friends and hopefully found the company of my 2 recent loss.

Prisca you can come past this. Don't forget I want you to write her a poem.

Rip Toula


----------



## cheryl (Jan 14, 2010)

I''m sorry to hear about Toula...she was such a pretty girl.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I hope you all know she's a very special girl to me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

SO SORRY for your loss


----------

